# BLACK FRIDAY*EXTENDED* up to 95% off Deals | 75% off VPS Cloud Servers | Starting at $4/m | KVM | Un



## TurnkeyInternet (Dec 8, 2016)

*Black Friday** Cloud Hosting and Datacenter Deals have been EXTENDED! Up to 95% off for life! Hurry now, before these discount offers are gone forever! View all deals at **https://turnkeyinternet.net/blackfriday* 


see our Holiday Promotional Page for all our offer details, exclusions and limitations


*TurnKey Internet, Inc* provides dedicated servers, colocation, web hosting, cloud, and virtual servers from it's company-owned and operated green datacenter. Since 1999, TurnKey Internet, Inc. has built a reputation of outstanding personalized service, reliability, and value. Owning our own datacenter lets our on-site 5-star rated staff answer your questions quickly and provide complete solutions direct from our expert team located right in the same building as your servers.  We are experts in the Cloud Hosting and Datacenter space with a true dedication to your online success every step of the way.


View the **ALL NEW* 'T' Series VPS Cloud Servers* which provide better performance, capacity, and un-metered GigE tier-1 bandwidth offering the ultimate combination of value, performance and reliability from a 5-Star Top Rated Cloud Hosting Company.


*FREE Website & Server Migrations* : TurnKey Internet makes migrating to our cloud and web hosting services easier than ever by handling all the migration work for your website(s) and servers including all email, databases, websites, and applications. More Information


*Order and setup is INSTANT! Choose from these ALL NEW ultra fast 'T' Series VPS Cloud Server packages: *


*T40 VPs Cloud Server*


Linux or Windows (60+ Templates and ISO's)

*4 GB RAM guaranteed*

*40 GB RAID-10 SSD Storage space*

*Gigabit (1000 Mbit) port*

*UnMetered GigE Bandwidth*

*4 Cpus* 4 x 2.0 GHz CPU

IPv4: 1 dedicated IP

IPv6: /64 Subnet dedicated


*Now $11.99/mo* with coupon [Originally $29.99/mo]  was 50% off *NOW 60% Off for life!* | *ORDER NOW*   *Additional 10% Off For Life when you pre-pay Annually!*



*T80 VPs Cloud Server*


Linux or Windows (60+ Templates and ISO's)

*8 GB RAM guaranteed*

*80 GB RAID-10 SSD Storage space*

*Gigabit (1000 Mbit) port*

*UnMetered GigE Bandwidth*

*8 Cpus* 8 x 2.0 GHz CPU

IPv4: 1 dedicated IP

IPv6: /64 Subnet dedicated


*Now $19.99/mo* with coupon [Originally $49.99/mo]  was 50% off *NOW 60% Off for life!* | *ORDER NOW*   *Additional 10% Off For Life when you pre-pay Annually!*



*T140 VPs Cloud Server*


Linux or Windows (60+ Templates and ISO's)

*14 GB RAM guaranteed*

*140 GB RAID-10 SSD Storage space*

*Gigabit (1000 Mbit) port*

*UnMetered GigE Bandwidth*

*14 Cpus* 12 x 2.0 GHz CPU

IPv4: 1 dedicated IP

IPv6: /64 Subnet dedicated


*Now $39.99/mo* with coupon [Originally $159.99/mo]  *ALL NEW NOW 75% Off for life!* | *ORDER NOW*   *Additional 10% Off For Life when you pre-pay Annually!*



*Custom VPS Cloud Server*


Linux or Windows (60+ Templates and ISO's)

*1 GB RAM guaranteed*

*5 GB RAID-10 SSD Storage space*

*Gigabit (1000 Mbit) port*

*UnMetered GigE Bandwidth*

*1 Cpu* 1 x 2.0 GHz CPU

IPv4: 1 dedicated IP

IPv6: /64 Subnet dedicated


*Now $3.99/mo* with coupon [Originally $9.99/mo]  was 50% off *NOW 60% Off for life!* | *ORDER NOW*  *Additional 10% Off For Life when you pre-pay Annually!*


All plans above are Self Managed - please see our Full Managed VPS Cloud Servers.



**All New* 'T' Series* Cloud Server VPS's include the following:


KVM Virtualization - No over-selling, all guaranteed resources!

Linux or Windows (and custom OS's such as BSD and more!)

60+ Pre-ready Linux & Windows Templates and ISO's to choose from

Guaranteed RAM - No burst, no over-sold servers, fully-allocated RAM!

RAID-10 ultra-fast SSD storage across SAS 3.0 12 Gbps direct attached storage HDD backplane

Tier-1 national backbone connections via BGP4 redundant Juniper powered core network

Automated Weekly Backups (Upgrades to Daily Backups, and R1Soft Continous Data Protection Available)

TurnKey VPS administration panel access (web-based)

Automated reboots (FREE)

Automated OS reloads (FREE)

KVM/console access to all VPS's included free!

Licensed pre-installed image versions of Windows Server 2012 and 2008 available  

Bring your own license versions for Server 2012 and 2008, and Windows XP, Windows 7, and Windows 8

Control panels available: cPanel, Plesk, DirectAdmin, & Webmin

1 IP (IPv4) address included, purchase up to 32 if desired.

*IPv6 /64 Address Block*

Free SmarterTools bundle, an $800 value with Windows VPS packages

100% network uptime guarantee

24x7 toll-free phone, live chat, and help desk support

30-day money-back guarantee

NO term contract (month to month)

NO setup fees

Free data migration from your old host to our servers
 



_Additional costs for certain control panels, add-ons, features, or operating systems may apply - please see order links above and shopping cart for options._



All discounts are for LIFE, as long as you keep the product active, paid, and the account in good standing your discount will apply for the life of the product you order!


Discount offers and coupons apply to main purchase price of product. Any additional items such as certain control panels, features, management, or operating systems may be an additional cost.


Coupons and special offers are limited to 1 per client, new orders only, and may not be combined with other coupons or special offers. Cannot be used to transfer from existing TurnKey Internet service plan.


To our loyal current clients: We love you! We do not like it when companies treat new customers with discount offers better than their loyal existing customers too! We have great news for you, purchase any new Black Friday deal today and we will add on '1' free month of service to the new product for every year you have been a customer! Please be aware, you can not cancel or transfer from an existing TurnKey service at these Black Friday discount rates - but you can order a new service on these discount promotions and enjoy extra free months of service as a bonus for your continued loyalty!


*About TurnKey Internet:*


All servers are hosted in our company-owned and operated, ENERGY STAR certified,  green data center in New York’s Tech Valley Region. Alternative technologies such as *on-site solar power generation*, cold containment pods, hydroelectricity, and SmartAisle cooling have eliminated our carbon footprint entirely, and made our datacenter the best of the best for energy efficiency nation-wide.


Since 1999, TurnKey Internet has built a reputation of outstanding personalized service, reliability, and value. We are experts in the Cloud Hosting and Datacenter space with a true dedication to your online success every step of the way.  TurnKey maintains an A+ rating from the Better Business Bureau, is SSAE 16 Type 2 certified, ENERGY STAR certified, and the winner of the 2012 Excellence in Small Business Award from the U.S. Small Business Administration.


Don't just take our word for it - view these Verified Client Testimonials and our 5-star, perfect rating from Shopper Approved.



*CONTACT US:*
Live Chat: Live Sales Chat
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.turnkeyinternet.net
Facebook: Turnkey Internet
Twitter: @TurnKeyInternet


----------

